

How to make awesome UI components in iOS 8 using Swift and XCode 6 - andrei512
http://www.weheartswift.com/make-awesome-ui-components-ios-8-using-swift-xcode-6/

======
nobullet
Well, Swift looks neat in hands of professional. Nice.

~~~
andrei512
oh stop it you
[http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130123231314/revolution...](http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130123231314/revolution/es/images/3/30/919px-
Happy-oh-stop-it-you-l.png)

